# Front Parking Sensors and Rear Camera



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok, so lets forget the 'why do you need that' argument. I do because of my fiancee's neck injury and she needs to drive the car too.

I have been getting quotes for the install of both and I am trying to understand how much I am being fleeced for the privilege with each quote. With my BMW I used to be able to go to realoem website and find the required part numbers and get quotes for parts only supply. With the TT how can I go about finding this out, is there an on line parts catalogue? Or, does someone know the required items, I have the rear sensors already. The quotes I have obtained range from £1790 at the top end to £1086 at the bottom for OEM parts including installation.

In the distant past I was involved in high tech aviation installations so am comfortable doing installs but need the parts and hook up info and of course the coding changes data.Does any one have info on this for the MK3 (8S/FV) and can help out?

If I have to end up doing myself will happily do a 'tufty guide', but, right now am pressed for time with work and impending wedding that if I can keep an installer honest I would prefer to pay someone to perform the install while I work. The issue is knowing what the real pricing should be based on parts purchase cost and the labour.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sensors and camera would be £840ish when ordering with a brand new mk3 so that £1080 quote doesn't look far wrong considering its aftermarket so there will be a premium


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.carsystems.pl/new-audi-tt-8s ... d2135.html

Install it by yourself, not so easy but you can save money!


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks promising. Does the kit come with any info as to pin connections etc? Do you know?


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Check out vagtec go to website then eshop once you put make model etc all the retrofit stuff is on there and can be ordered as parts or fitted


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

GrantTTS said:


> Ok, so lets forget the 'why do you need that' argument. I do because of my fiancee's neck injury and she needs to drive the car too.
> 
> I have been getting quotes for the install of both and I am trying to understand how much I am being fleeced for the privilege with each quote. With my BMW I used to be able to go to realoem website and find the required part numbers and get quotes for parts only supply. With the TT how can I go about finding this out, is there an on line parts catalogue? Or, does someone know the required items, I have the rear sensors already. The quotes I have obtained range from £1790 at the top end to £1086 at the bottom for OEM parts including installation.
> 
> ...


I was quoted £699+vat for front and rear sensors, mobile fitment and coding from these guys.

http://vagtec.co.uk/eshop/audi/tt/audi- ... _product=8

Seemed the most reasonable and they offer fitment and supply of the reversing camera too.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Had some communications with the VagTec guy but he seems a bit elusive and didn't respond when I tried to follow up or tie him down on installation so a bit wary of sending money. Most i approached were loathe to pass on installation instructions.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had the same with vagtec

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I wouldn't pay them until they had come and done the work anyway. My only worry with mobile fitment is if something goes wrong at any point you're pretty stuck with regards to repairs as Audi won't touch it unless you pay them a lot.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GrantTTS said:


> Had some communications with the VagTec guy but he seems a bit elusive and didn't respond when I tried to follow up or tie him down on installation so a bit wary of sending money. Most i approached were loathe to pass on installation instructions.


Why would they tell you how to do it, makes it too easy for others.
This one of the reasons why i no longer put anything on here (or elsewhere) around VAGCOM coding as these type of outfits take that work and make money off it..


----------

